# paint on a shell



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

What kind of paint would you suggest to cover a shell? And would you use a sealer as a base coat and top coat or just top coat?

I am looking at painting some shells for ornaments and want to make sure they hold up for a long time.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I normally paint my shells with plain old acrylic craft paint and then seal them with with a acrylic varnish. Of course mine are not used outside and you didn't say if your ornaments would be exposed to the elements. Last year I made decorated some small artificial Xmas trees with shells as I love the beach.Have fun.


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I am on the coast and if it is used outside I spray it with clear polyurethane.


----------

